# New Owner



## CarlG91 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi All

Ima new Reptile Dad,
Owner of a T+ Stimson Python

I have asked for help non stop on this site and have got it all the way from before buying my reptile wiht his enclosure and what not to help after i got him home

I just want to thank everyone for letting me know some help or some tips along the way,

When i got my boy he was in shed,

And yesterday he fully shed

I thawed out a pinkie today and he took it instant

The guys i bought my snake off was Jake from Unreal Pets On Facebook,

He made sure the snake was eaten good and ready for me as a first time owner

ill post some pics of him now.
Proud to be a owner, and also happy with the response i get on here from all you Reptillian lovers out there


----------



## Vixen. (Dec 22, 2021)

Good job! They're usually hungry little noodles after shed so glad you tried and he's already eating, means he'll settle in really easy and he's not at all stressed. Give him a day or two to digest then you can start handling your new friend.


----------



## CarlG91 (Dec 23, 2021)

So since he fed yesterday,

I woke up today and he has gone toilet,

should I wait another day before cleaning his enclosure and changing the paper towel or clean it ASAP ?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 23, 2021)

clean it


----------



## Vixen. (Dec 23, 2021)

Always clean it straight away, even if just to prevent the noddle painting that can sometimes occur


----------



## CarlG91 (Dec 24, 2021)

Cheers guys,
Yeah I cleaned it, I done it all in 1 go, took out my he cold hide and water ,

then as I was lifting the old paper towel I was laying the new one so when I picked up his warm hide he had himself locked in it which I just used a lid off a plastic container to guide under him in case he fell which means he would of fell probably 2cms but he stayed in it and after I cleaned it out he went for a stroll and tried some of his fresh water 

he’s a real good snake 

gotta give credit to Jake (unreal reptiles) up at central coast who puts his own time and effort into creating these marvellous beauties 
I was supposed to get another boy but he was a fussy eater and he made sure this little guy was eating well before bringing him to me


----------

